# Gonna try Sushi again...



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't had the stuff since I was a kid, and I hated it probably because I didn't know what the hell I was doing and my folks pretty much hated any type of Asian food. Anyways, I know there is a Sushi out there that is made with cooked seafood instead of raw...anyone know the name of this? THanks!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

boonedoggle said:


> I haven't had the stuff since I was a kid, and I hated it probably because I didn't know what the hell I was doing and my folks pretty much hated any type of Asian food. Anyways, I know there is a Sushi out there that is made with cooked seafood instead of raw...anyone know the name of this? THanks!


Try the shrimp tempura rolls ... I think that's cooked shrimp (I love those)

Also I like the dragon rolls & the spider rolls. I'm a sushi-nubie, and these 3 are what I like most.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Just make sure to go to a good sushi bar or get it fresh from store. I really just starting eating sushi because of other bad experiences with Kimchi when I was 3yr. I'm liking sushi, but had it had some Chinese buffet and it sucked.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Try a 
California roll - cucumber, crab and avocado
Philly Roll - lox (salmon), cream cheese, cucumber

and a tip on making your wasabi (green horse radish paste).

Take a large amount of wasabi into your little mixing bowl and add a few drops of soy sauce. Stir to make a paste like toothpaste with no lumps in it at all, then add soy sauce to half fill the bowl -- no wasabi lumps this way.

Have fun! Here's a recipe link for you: sushi


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sushi=good


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> Try a
> California roll - cucumber, crab and avocado
> Philly Roll - lox (salmon), cream cheese, cucumber
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Rick! Can you say "Dragon Roll"?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

WTF is a dragon roll? I hope its nothing like an egg roll because those things make me ill! Does this thing use authentic dragon meat?


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

there's tons out there that's cooked. If you're new and kinda squeamish, go for the rolls. 

Like somebody else said, California rolls have cooked crab in it, you can get it with or without Roe (eggs) on it. The eggs don't really impart a flavor as much as a nice crunch.

Shrimp Tempura is another great choice. Its basically just battered, lightly fried shrimp rolled in rice. Good Stuff.

Philadelphia roll is amazing as well. I prefer fresh salmon to the smoked that it usually comes with. This is a good starter into raw fish. Although you can barely taste it. 

And if you wanna get ballsy, try octopus (it's boiled) either on a rice or by itself. Its amazing. It's like a giant piece of shrimp/ lobster. They slice it very thin so its not tough to eat or chew at all.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> WTF is a dragon roll? I hope its nothing like an egg roll because those things make me ill! Does this thing use authentic dragon meat?


Nope. Cali roll with eel on top.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I had some Octopus when I was deployed in Crete. It was excellent hot, but once it cooled down, it got funky chewy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Havn't had the cahones to try octopus yet ..... heh...or for that matter, to use a "large amount of wasabi into your little mixing bowl and add a few drops of soy sauce" .... I use a lil' wasabi & a large amount of soy sauce. :tg 

Ya know .... I think I'm gunna hit the sushi bar tonight ... you all are making my hungry. :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

now that I'm armed with info, I may try it this weekend. Thanks dudes!:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Bottom line is, it depends who makes it & how fresh it is. Bad sushi will turn anyone's taste buds off. 

Not all sushi is created equal.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Dude, just go for it and get the Uni--I believe it's an acquired taste. Anybody here had that who likes it?


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I think this post just inspired me to order sushi tonight for dinner as ill be at work. It all depends on the quality of sushi your getting. Obviouslly if its cheap it 
isnt going to be high end but some cheap places still arent all that bad.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I love anything with Unagi (broiled freshwater eel) it just melts in your mouth.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Nope. Cali roll with eel on top.


Oh good god . . . . blurp . . .

Ron


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've thought of Sushi in the past to kind of be a sissy food...I mean, compared to a Friggin Porterhouse steak! I guess things change.:tu


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

awesome! good luck!


while a large majority of the cooked stuff is hardly authentic... it is probably a great way to get into it... and interestingly, these contemporary takes on sushi are starting to make their way back to Japan... and the younger set are enjoying them too... Imagine, California Rolls in Japan. 

anyways. I don't want to get too into it and snobish about it... but I would recommend that you avoid that sushi like stuff at those Pan-Asian buffets... and any place touting "1/2 price sushi." the best idea IMO would be to find and authentic Japanese sushi place (there are tons of Chinese and Korean places masquerading as Sushi restaurants)... although a lot of those new fangled cooked rolls, like those previously mentioned dragon rolls, rainbow rolls, etc., are more prevalent in the non-Japanese Sushi places. Korean and Chinese have their own take on sushi... they probably got a taste of if during the Japanese occupations... and while similar, they are not always the same... although in the US, Korean and Chinese Sushi places (more Korean) try very hard to convince you that they are Japanese... and to most "Whiteys" (not meant to offend) they look very similar to Japanese so it's not that hard to pull off.

Now, don't get me wrong, I like the variations as well... there are slightly different ways of doing certain sushi that are almost a given for non-Japanese sushi... like Spicy Tuna Roll... if it's bright red it is almost always a Korean place. Koreans like that chili powder spicy that you find in KimChee... it's crossed over from Korea... they traditionally like to eat raw fish more sashimi style, often wrapping it with some spicy paste in a lettuce leaf... that same flavor has migrated to the US... and in an effort to be more marketable, they promote themselves as Japanese Sushi, when in fact they maintain a lot of more Korean ways of doing things... and Chinese Sushi... usually the buffets... something tells me that thier take is more about making money than providing a quality product.

The main reason I recomend a "real" Japanese sushi place is because of the methods employed for traditional Japanese Sushi is theoretically safer for you... especially if you get daring and go for the raw stuff... for example (just one example of many), most of the raw fish that is served in sushi is from deep sea fishes... and they have less of a chance for problems related to parasites and polution found near land... but salmon, while caught in the sea, have a potential parasite risk from having spent some time in rivers... traditional japanese sushi guys (trained in Japan) know this and prepare salmon differently... it is supposed to be lightly marinated in rice wine vinegar and wrapped (they use saran wrap now) and frozen overnight (kinda like cigar beetle infestations)... many places don't do this anymore... which is okay now, 'cause for health reasons most regions require sushi fish to be irradiated... so the risk is tiny... but still... there is something to be said about tradition. I don't want to find out the hard way that the Sushi restaurant I'm going to was just slicing up farm raised salmon from Costco for my sushi... it's probably okay, but potentially not. I want my sushi places to be very consious of these things. in the past, people getting sick from sushi was not uncommon.

and besides, IMO, in terms of taste and quality, the traditional Japanese places are better too... don't get me wrong, there are Japanese owned places that don't operate traditionally also, so just because they are Japanese doesn't mean you are gonna get the good stuff. research is key... go on knowledgable recomendations... and if you don't have that, ask... ask where their guys were trained... There is a Korean guy around here that trained in Japan in traditional apprentice style... and he is pretty good... and while as a Korean place, he is an exception, he still makes a lot of non traditional stuff, 'cause of demand and expectation... but I trust his sushi... even with modern safety precautions like irradiating, he checks every piece of fish by eye... and even tho most people don't care, he blends his own rice to get the proper consistency, texture, and taste.




Ugh!... I could go on... but I'm boring myself.



Good Luck! I hope you have a better experience this time around!


If you guys are ever in the Los Angeles area, do visit a good Sushi place. LA is a Sushi town... but go to a good place... if you must, use a Zagat's Guide... the top rated ones will be trendy and expensive, but most of the ones listed are more authentic Japanese places.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

great post jinny!

If in the LA area a couple very good places I have frequented:

Sushi Masu in Westwood

Urasawa is Beverly Hills


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Absolutely, Rick! Can you say "Dragon Roll"?


Can you save DragonFish, damb I miss Portland!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sooooooooo .........

Anyone brave enough here to have tried the Urchin ?? ...... And, if so, is it worth the trial or should I continue to skip over it in disgust as I have done in the past ??


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

poker said:


> Bottom line is, it depends who makes it & how fresh it is. Bad sushi will turn anyone's taste buds off.
> 
> Not all sushi is created equal.


:tpd: Smart man... I love Sushi, and I could definetly eat it several times everyday. I still love my Korean food the most though. The kimchi chigae (kimchi stew) that my mom makes is slap your grandma good...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Dude, just go for it and get the Uni--I believe it's an acquired taste. Anybody here had that who likes it?


as it says on the menu it's definately challenging. I like it in small bits, not the entire piece at once..... because.. raw sea urchin looks like slimy brain matter..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> as it says on the menu it's definately challenging. I like it in small bits, not the entire piece at once..... because.. raw sea urchin looks like slimy brain matter..


Oh ... uni=urchin ?? ... I see.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Great post Jinny; you sound like you've made a few trips up and down the Sushi alley like me. Having lived two years in Japan, I know what good sushi is. So try to find a place where the Japanese eat; that is surely a good sign that they are serving traditional, top-notch, quality sushi. And if you find one like this, cherish it, because a night of sushi and sake is a two or three times per year treat for me, and I enjoy every second. 

If you want to start with something that is not raw, try the spider roll. Fried soft-shell crab; when done right, it is absolutely delicious. 

When you move on up to something a little wilder, try unagi - barbequed eel - it has a delicate flavor that is simply wonderful.

I have been at this for fifteen years. For the first ten years I hated sushi but ate it anyway since it was served at parties and homes all the time. Then after I married my wife, who is Japanese, we'd go out for sushi and I slowly, very slowly, came around. Now I love so many different varieties, but there are a few that turn me off - giant clam comes to mind.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent post Jinny...

now.. if you want to stay with the things that were cooked, stick to these.

Unagi - Freshwater Eel
Anagi - Saltwater Eel
Ebi - boiled shrimp
Sake - smoked salmon, you may want to make sure it is smoked and not fresh
mussels
Tako - octopus
Tamago - omelette egg
The mackerel I believe is cooked as well, but you may want to verify.

You would be remiss if you did not try these raw items

hamachi - yellowtail
Toro - fatty tuna... like eating a raw steak


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

monsoon said:


> Sooooooooo .........
> 
> Anyone brave enough here to have tried the Urchin ?? ...... And, if so, is it worth the trial or should I continue to skip over it in disgust as I have done in the past ??


Uni = dessert. If Hamachi is a favorite, try the Uni. Buttery, avocado like flavor.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

galaga said:


> Uni = dessert. If Hamachi is a favorite, try the Uni. Buttery, avocado like flavor.


m'kay ... thanks for the clairification.... that sounds delightful.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Mmm, I love Sushi. If you work up the nerve, try some eel. it has slightly smoky, sweet flavor.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sushi equals just plain good!!!

I tend to prefer the traditional Japanese Nigiri and Sashimi sushi as opposed to the rolls but there is good and bad in anything. As Poker said, Fresh is best!!

Personal faves are the Maguro, Unagi, Hamachi, and Tako. Mmmmmm :dr


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If one is a bit daring, and has never tried the _awa-ebi_ (sweet shrimp), I suggest you do. At better sushi places, it is usually live when preperation begins. The tail is cut, cleaned & served raw as per traditional sushi. The head & body is battered lightly & served tempura style.

If you order just _ebi_, it is cooked shrimp.

Another slightly exotic fav of mine is "ikura" (pron: _e-kura_). Raw salmon eggs.

(Also note, that many places that serve "kani" (crab), its not crab at all. Its actually fishcake processed to look & taste like crab. Better places will have real crab.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> great post jinny!
> 
> If in the LA area a couple very good places I have frequented:
> 
> ...


Gerry, We are going to one of these places around SoCal, right?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Can you save DragonFish, damb I miss Portland!!


Why, yes I can!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Sooooooooo .........
> 
> Anyone brave enough here to have tried the Urchin ?? ...... And, if so, is it worth the trial or should I continue to skip over it in disgust as I have done in the past ??


Had some raw when I did my open water qualification for diving.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Never tried urchin. But while in Tokyo in '05, I did visit the Tsukiji fish market at 7AM. A phenominal experience. I missed the auctions, but had the best sashimi breakfast bar none. Feasted on unbelievable otoro (tuna belly), iwashi (sardine), kumamoto oysters and anago (eel). I'll be on the left coast shortly, so I am looking forward to trying some of their wares. Nice thread.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

sushi is awesome, but i only eat sushi (raw fish with rice underneath) or sashimi (raw fish sliced). You know the place is good when you order sashimi and they give you nice thick pieces so large you can barely fit it in your mouth. My favorites are all the expensive ones, toro, uni, rockfish...I've had toro so fresh it melts in your mouth. The rice needs to be perfectly cooked so that all the kernels are fully cooked but not mushy at all, the fish should be purchased or flown in that day...
Sushi is awesome, but it's only truly sushi when it's hand crafted by a true artisan, a chef with years of experience and an apprenticeship in Japan. 
For the best sushi experience outside of Japan, you have to go to one of Nobu's restaurants. I've had other brilliant chefs' sushi, but Nobu seems to get the best and freshest fish. Good sushi costs a lot of money, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't forget to ask for REAL wasabi. You'll probably only find it at higher end places though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you go to sushi place, each style will tell you if it is cooked or raw. Sit at the bar and ask the sushi chef; tell him your preferences. Trust him and let him show you the ropes on what to order.

You can even order all veggie sushi if you like. I prefer the raw fish, especially tuna, but that me...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

khubli said:


> Excellent post Jinny...
> 
> now.. if you want to stay with the things that were cooked, stick to these.
> 
> ...


Hamachi is one of my big favorites too. Who knew that raw fish could pack so much flavor, but they do!! I don't get toro that often, it's a little too expensive, but it's a real treat when I can afford some when I turn in my sushi order sheet!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

If any of y'all are ever in Houston, we have two very authentic, fantastic sushi places in town. 

Teppay, on Westheimer and Voss

And Sasaki, on Westheimer near Fondren.

Teppay is top-notch; Sasaki is as well, but little less expensive.

Kubos in Rice Village is also very good; they have traditional Japanese sushi but also a lot of westernized stuff to cater to the tastes of the yuppie inner-loop Houstonians. It is also authentically Japanse.

Granted, there are oodles of Sushi places in Houston, but these are the only two that seem genuinely Japanese AND have top-notch sushi.

I go to a place called Nippon most often, on Montrose just north of US-59. It's got good sushi for excellent prices, and is authentically Japanese.


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

I love sushi and have converted some tried and true meat and tato lovers (like my bro) into sushi demolishers. Sushi and beer together is like heaven. And a smoke to follow it is, in the words of Peter Griffin, freakin sweet.

Ive had Uni and was told its a delicacy. Went to a place in Sand Diego that was supposed to be one of the best places in town. Cant remember the name but the place rocked. The Uni--well it was my 1st time but it was ok, not knock your sox off. as said, maybe an acquired taste.

For a sushi noob, cooked is probably the way to start and Id recommend whats been said--tempura, cali roll...different places will offer different cooked options.

As far as raw, Ive always found tuna to be a mild tasting fish (and maybe a good starter) raw whereas salmon can be not so great if not fresh. But I love all of the above...and hamachi, spider roll.

I once had jelly fish at dim sum. tasted exactly like it looked, cold and squishy. there isnt too much i dont like but i wouldnt eat jelly fish again.

ok now im hungry. lets eat!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love Sushi.

One of my favorite places is in Conn. PaulMac took me there the last time we met for the Conn Herf.

The tuna and octopus were incredible. Topped it off with some lobster tempura and of course some Kirin beer.

Man, what a good place. The prices were good and the food was so fresh. Sushi is the best. I like both cooked or raw versions. My favorite is mixing it up so you get a little of it all.It is so good for you. 

Paul is a sushi pro..........he is only there 3-5 time a week to eat, he needs to wiegh in on this thread. He is a sushi pro.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

poker said:


> If one is a bit daring, and has never tried the _awa-ebi_ (sweet shrimp), I suggest you do. At better sushi places, it is usually live when preperation begins. The tail is cut, cleaned & served raw as per traditional sushi. The head & body is battered lightly & served tempura style.


I like most sushi, but I'm kinda so-so on the sweet shrimp. The head isn't bad, but the sweetish taste of the shrimp never did it for me. Been a while since I've tried it though so maybe I'll give it another go.

The uni or urchin I can really do without. Got hammered a couple times and tried it, but I found it to be pretty much like eating a chunk of mold. That's one taste I'll just never acquire.

I think Mackeral is quite good if you want something with a little stronger taste. When in season, most sushi bars have oysters as well. For a first timer, I'd recommend a cut crab roll. Can't hardly go wrong with a crab roll. Also, for a newbie, a scallop hand roll is usually pretty palatable.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I love Uni (Sea Urchin). Don't you guys love them, they look like baby poop :r :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

drove right by the sushi place, but lost my nerve...plus traffic was bad and I was to mad. I'm such a woman. Ended up eating fish sticks with the kid...maybe tomorrow!


----------



## NegativeTom (Mar 15, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> If you go to sushi place, each style will tell you if it is cooked or raw. Sit at the bar and ask the sushi chef; tell him your preferences. Trust him and let him show you the ropes on what to order.
> 
> You can even order all veggie sushi if you like. I prefer the raw fish, especially tuna, but that me...


Great advice, one of the best meals I ever had was letting the chef pick out what was good and giving me new things to try. If you let them know you are new to the experience they will start you off slow (you will go from cucumber to blowfish in no time!).


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

im just a huge fan of sashimi!
this place called TSUNAMI in laffeyete lausiana. awesome!
I always go for the yellow tail ( fatty tuna)
high quality... but at 5$ for 2 pieces... it better be :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

uhh...$5 for 2 pieces is not expensive for sushi, it's actually kind of on the lower end side. just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

this thread is making me hungry.


I love almost anything on the raw menu... toro, maguro, masago, hamachi, etc., etc. 

when you start out with traditional Nigiri Sushi (the stuff on the little rectangles of seasoned rice)... I would stick to the less adventurous stuff... probably just tuna... it seems to the the most palatable to beginners. when very fresh, it's clean and meaty and, most importantly for the uninitiated, not fishy. halibut (Hirame), and yellowtail (Hamachi) is fairly mild also. some of the white fishes like halibut and sea bass can be tough and chewy depending on freshness, where on the fish the meat was cut from, and how the meat was cut... the tough and chewy may not be a problem, but for some newbs, having a raw piece of fish lingering in the mouth too long can pose a problem psychologically. for the first timer, I would stick with Maguro tuna... it is the deep red tuna meat that comes off the backbone of the fish... Maguro comes in a couple grades (depending on where it is cut from off the fish) a well trained sushi chef will know how to cut it (against the grain and pleasing to the eye) to give you the best texture. I would wait on ordering the fatty belly meat tuna (Toro) tho... it amazing, but it's expensive and might be a little on the rich side for a beginner.

While there are some variations, well made Nigiri Sushi, is usually just fish, a small smear of real wasabi, and a well formed, hand formed block of seasoned sushi rice... the rice is actually pretty important... depending on the restaurant, it may be a mixture of old crop and new crop to finesse different textures and flavours and there is a proper way of cooking it too... but most places just use some generic sushi rice and a rice cooker... it then needs to be fan dried and cooled... and also carefully folded with seasoning (usually rice wine vinegar, fine sugar, and salt)... the goal is a particular flavor and consistency for the rice... one that will hold together well and not overwhelm the flavor of the fish on top. a well made Nigiri, will hold together for a couple bites... if you pick it up and the rice is falling out... that's not so good. you can use your fingers... just wash you hands before you eat... I use my fingers because, you aren't suppose to dip your rice into the soy sauce wasabi mixture that most people use to accompany sushi... so using my fingers makes it easer to flip the Nigiri over and just dip the meat everso slightly into the sauce... if you want to use chopsticks for whatever reason, you can use a piece of sliced ginger (also almost always served with sushi) to brush some sauce to taste on to your fish... not too mush tho... it is insulting to use too much sauce, and, besides, you will be masking the flavor o the fish. so only a little. use the ginger slices to clense the palate between different types of sushi... the flavors can be very delicate so a partucularly flavorfull piece can mar the taste of the next piece... traditionally, the diner should go from the mildest to strongest flavored pieces anyways... and if you are getting many pieces on one plate, a sushi chef should place the pieces in that order as well...

wow, did I mention that I was getting hungry?

Well, just as an aside, I would recomend that, if you have the opportunity, to go and try other Japanese foods as well... Sushi, Sashimi, and Teriyaki and Tempura Whatever is not the end-all-be-all of Japanese food... it is just the most familiar to us in the US. It's not like Japanese people are eating that all the time... It's as if to say that Italians only eat Pizza (not American style) and Pastas all the time... or Koreans eat table top grilled marinated meats all day... or Aussies live on Vegemite and Barbied Shrimp... or Scotts only have room for Haggis... or... you get the idea.

the Japanese have an amazing variety of foods they enjoy... a lot of them "borowed" from other cultures... Ommrice, Japanese Curries, Japanese Spagetti, Hamburger steak, Okonomiyaki, Chasuke, etc... and an endless variety of noodles like ramen, udon, somen, soba, etc. and don't confuse these with the instant varieties that fuel college students...there are an amazing array of ramens alone... usually indicative of a region of Japan...

Did I mention that I was getting hungry?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

jinny said:


> this thread is making me hungry.


Exaxtly ! I started with the rolls - spicy tuna roll to be exact . Worked my way through and now the Tuna and Salmon Sashimi are my favorites . I believe the raw tuna and salmon sashimi to taste better then cooked , a much more mild and sweeter taste . Fresh is best !


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a new sushi place about 25 miles from River Falls. I want there with a good friend of mine for lunch last week, and it was GREAT! 

I'm glad to see there are other sushi lovers out here :dr


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Sushi is awesome...do yourself a favor and head to Morimotos in Philly when you get a chance...supreme goodness!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

BobbyRitz said:


> Sushi is awesome...do yourself a favor and head to Morimotos in Philly when you get a chance...supreme goodness!!!


I heard about one dish there , The fish is pulled from the tank live , cut up and served with the head looking at you with the gills still moving . Sounds a bit creepy to me but I'm sure it's great eating .


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

boonedoggle said:


> drove right by the sushi place, but lost my nerve...plus traffic was bad and I was to mad. I'm such a woman. Ended up eating fish sticks with the kid...maybe tomorrow!


The California Rolls are quite good and completely cooked. I won't eat anything like that raw.  Very light and refreshing. Excellent on a warm day. Won't load you down and make you feel :tg.

The Wasabi adds a great kick. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll eat anything and I'll even eat it alive.
so Sushi is no problem for me.

Try the yellowtail.
:tu


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Fish sticks + Rice = American sushi!!
I used to hate sushi, but one of my pilots (a japanese guy) took me out and showed me the ropes...since then my rule of thumb is if it's packed with japanese folk it should be a good place!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

jinny said:


> this thread is making me hungry.
> 
> It's not like Japanese people are eating that all the time... It's as if to say that Italians only eat Pizza (not American style) and Pastas all the time... or Koreans eat table top grilled marinated meats all day... or Aussies live on Vegemite and Barbied Shrimp... or Scotts only have room for Haggis... or... you get the idea.


MMMmmmm Haggis..!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tag for later

I've had some sushi...I find it has a much lighter taste than cooked fish, the kind of thing you have to stop and focus on for a bit. (And no, I don't use much wasabi. Like the 70s PSA said, "don't drown your food"!)


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

God, now im getting hungry!

Philly Roll is my all time fav, I am also a fan of the eel roll. And octpus is great, but it took me a while to really enjoy it. Shashimi is a recent thing for me. You actually taste more fish than rice, and I like that. 

There is a place in Hammond, Louisiana I used to frequent called "Kirin Sushi". God, I miss that place. It's where I first tried Real sushi (I kinda look down on store-prepared sushi...I want to see the guys prepare it, and know that it's fresh). One roll they do there is a Crawfish Roll. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It's spicy but very good! Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Stopped by my favorite Sushi place last nite... Minami's. Owned by a good friend of the family from Okinawa. He has killer sashimi and traditional sushi. No fancy rolls or anything with cream cheese (yuck)... just straightforward traditional fantastic food.

I went with the Maguro Sashimi, a couple pieces of Tako, and some Hamachi. I almost had his cooked Hamachi Kama but decided to go the fresh route instead.

God I love sushi


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> Dude, just go for it and get the Uni--I believe it's an acquired taste. Anybody here had that who likes it?


That's my favorite. Can't touch sea urchin. :dr


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Ugh. I can't stand sushi. 

Then again, I don't think what I tried was the good stuff....

MithShrike can you recommend a spot in the east valley that has consistently high quality sushi ? I WANT to understand it, I really do......


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Stopped by my favorite Sushi place last nite... Minami's. Owned by a good friend of the family from Okinawa. He has killer sashimi and traditional sushi. No fancy rolls or anything with cream cheese (yuck)... just straightforward traditional fantastic food.
> 
> I went with the Maguro Sashimi, a couple pieces of Tako, and some Hamachi. I almost had his cooked Hamachi Kama but decided to go the fresh route instead.
> 
> God I love sushi


God, you're making me drool!:dr Sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh yeah its a great spot... every time I go in there too he always sends Echo and I home with either a slab of fresh fish or a bottle of Sake.... he's a great guy and just an amazing Chef.

He used to be Head Chef at Restaurants in Japan where he supervised 100+ people, now he owns his own place and its just him and his wife cooking and one server. He calls it his retirement LOL


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Try a
> California roll - cucumber, crab and avocado
> Philly Roll - lox (salmon), cream cheese, cucumber
> 
> ...


:tpd: The best


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Headed out right now to pickup some Sushi at my favorite (and the best) place in St. Louis, Yoshi's. By far, the best fresh sushi in the STL! Ordered some tuna, yellow tail, white tuna, and salmon. They're out of my favorite, Toro (fatty tuna), which is hard to find during holidays in Japan (which is happening right now).


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

MithShrike said:


> That's my favorite. Can't touch sea urchin. :dr


Yes, it is an acquired taste. I didn't like it the first time, the fifth time, or the tenth time I tried it. But years later, after getting into sushi little by little, I found that I began to appreciate the texture, the flavor and the aroma of sea urchin. So I find it a delicacy now.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

california rolls, yellow tail....its all good


----------

